# Married man's chopper



## texasgirl (May 19, 2005)

My husband has been threatening to do this since he saw it!


----------



## pdswife (May 19, 2005)

LOL!  I might even be temped to mow if I could do it in style!


----------



## mish (May 19, 2005)

lol. That's the Easy Easy Rider model.


----------



## middie (May 19, 2005)

oh no please don't let the idiot see that !!


----------



## texasgirl (May 19, 2005)

middie, what idiot???? I know it's probably an inside joke, but, I missed it.


----------



## middie (May 19, 2005)

texas the idiot is what i call my so called bf. believe me that's being nice.


----------



## texasgirl (May 19, 2005)

LOL, I get it. You REALLY need a new one though!! You deserve to be happy!!


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> My husband has been threatening to do this since he saw it!


OMG, I've got to hide the screen...Last thing I need is big daddy wanting one of these too   What a hoot, thanks for sharing texas 
kadesma


----------

